# Eggs are Good For You!



## Lynn Davies (May 3, 2016)

For those who are still wary of eggs.

http://ideastips.net/2016/04/20/wha...youll-be-surprised-what-it-does-to-your-body/


----------



## Val999 (May 3, 2016)

I usually have 2 eggs scrambled for breakfast with a couple of rashers of bacon. Fills me up until lunch. Its funny because many years ago my late father in law was diagnosed with high cholesterol and was told to avoid eggs. Now they say they are fine.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 3, 2016)

The establishment needs to have a good look at what they deem healthy & what is not..... There is a growing body of evidence that supports the notion that the Low Fat diet is causing the epidemic of health problems. Looks like more researchers are on board with LCHF (like we used to eat long, long, long ago)


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 3, 2016)

I heard many years ago that eggs are fine, & I've stuck to that thought every since.


----------



## Superheavy (May 3, 2016)

Since being diagnosed as diabetic I'm probably eating more eggs than I did before, but I was given the recommendation of 1 egg per day, and I still don't probably exceed that. One or two every couple of days for me. Then again, I'm still on the learning trail, and never really though eggs were bad for me in the first place, especially boiled and poached.


----------



## GregP (May 4, 2016)

I was eating so many eggs after diagnosis, got a bit sick of them!


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 4, 2016)

I on occasions have been known to have several throughout the day. 2 scrambled for breakfast, 3 in a salad for lunch and a3 egg omelette with cheese and onion/mushrooms for dinner.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

I don't really take much notice of how many eggs I'm eating - apart from the actual eggs, there's probably a lot of egg involved in other thingsI eat, like quiche etc. 

Anyway, eggs are even better for you nowadays than they were  few years ago 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/0/19298162


----------



## Stitch147 (May 4, 2016)

I love eggs and will quite happily have omelette and salad for dinner.


----------



## KookyCat (May 4, 2016)

I never doubted eggs were good for you and always ignored the advice.  I actually probably get through fewer eggs these days because I bake less, and seem to have developed a wee intolerance to eggs that aren't thoroughly cooked.  I have an odd relationship with eggs, if I eat them regularly I tolerate them well, if I stop eating them I stop tolerating them when I resume.  Not sure why but that's always been the case.  I don't think I can be allergic to them otherwise I'd know about it for sure, so I'm guessing it might be a mild intolerance to something in them.  Who knows!


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

As I recall, when I was a kid, eggs were the most common method of transport...


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2016)

Ah, a white egg. We always ate white ones when I was a child, because they were cheaper than brown, but somewhere along the way, the majority of eggs became brown, and you rarely see white ones now. Even our local egg man at the farmers market has pale brown, not true white.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 4, 2016)

We have our own chickens so we are inundated with lovely free range eggs.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 4, 2016)

About time to make another batch of Mayo..... Now what to do with the egg whites?


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 4, 2016)

Meringue?


----------



## Riri (May 4, 2016)

They freeze well but that doesn't answer your question does it


----------



## Austin Mini (May 4, 2016)

E for B and Georgie Best was a sixtys expression relating to having an Egg for Breakfast. Georgie Best was a footballer, but I dont know how he got involved with eggs though.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 4, 2016)

don't eggs add a je ne sais quoi to Metformin?
Being serious : http://www.foodnetwork.co.uk/recipe/egg-white-ingredients.html
or just White cake: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/7703/heavenly-white-cake/
and of course if you've used egg whites in your meringues then why not make yellow cake: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/7629/gold-cake/


----------



## Snowdog63 (May 11, 2016)

In that article about the history of nutritional advice  "The Sugar Conspiracy" that I posted a while back, it makes the point that current research seems to indicate that diet makes no difference to cholesterol levels, as the body simply compensates. You can eat as many eggs as you like! 

This doesn't sound entirely believable but I'm not sure how much that has to do with a lifetime of misinformation.


----------



## Snowdog63 (May 11, 2016)

The thread is here (but I notice I wasn't the first person to post it, which makes me feel slightly more confident about its value):

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-sugar-conspiracy.58708/


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2016)

I only have 1 egg at a time , All types no problem


----------

